# Mora 420 passiv benutzen?



## Pasta319 (30. Juni 2017)

Kann man einen Mora 420 passiv benutzen?
Würde man bei der folgenden Hardware soweit in keinen kritschen Temperaturbereich kommen?
Hardware:
I7 6700K bald vlt. Ryzen 1700
Powercolor RX 480 Red Devil bald vlt. Vega


----------



## SpatteL (30. Juni 2017)

Der 360er MoRa kann wohl etwa 200W passiv abführen, beim 420er werden es dann so etwa 250W sein.
Wenn du den MoRa Horizontal platzierst, könnte es evtl. noch etwas mehr sein.
Für Volllast wird das aber sicherlich zu wenig sein.


----------



## D0pefish (30. Juni 2017)

Waagerecht geht das, obwohl ein minimaler Luftzug trotzdem gut und empfehlensert ist, Idealerweise der oben ausblasende Gehäuselüfter mit mindestens einem Handbreit Abstand zum mittig darüber aufliegenden Radi. Ob sich die Wassertemperatur nach 40 Minuten in Spiel XY mit Settings ABC in System 0815 und Wasserkühkreislaufkomponenten Fax und Schnulli  im vernünftigen Verhältnis zu den Temperaturen der zu kühlenden Bauteile einpegelt, kann man nur im Selbstversuch herausfinden.


----------



## Haarstrich (30. Juni 2017)

Muss aber ein enormes Gehäuse sein wenn ich einen Mora da oben mittig drauflege.


----------



## Pasta319 (30. Juni 2017)

Also ich würde den Radiator mit irgendwas erhöhen. 
Ich hätte noch so 3 Lüfter die ich da miteinbringen könnte. 
Ich wollte mir wenn ich mir Lüfter kaufe gleich gute kaufen aber dadurch müsste ich nochmal länger mit der Wasserkühlung warten.


----------



## SpatteL (30. Juni 2017)

Musst den MoRa ja nicht gleich voll bestücken, die 3 Lüfter würden auch erstmal ne Menge bringen.
Kaufst du die übrigen Lüfter dann halt nach und nach.


----------



## Pasta319 (30. Juni 2017)

Das ist eine gute Idee


----------



## Pasta319 (30. Juni 2017)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Musst den MoRa ja nicht gleich voll bestücken, die 3 Lüfter würden auch erstmal ne Menge bringen.
> Kaufst du die übrigen Lüfter dann halt nach und nach.



Könnte ich dann den Mora auch hochkant betreiben oder doch nur liegend?


----------



## SpatteL (30. Juni 2017)

Würde vielleicht noch minimal was bringen, würde den dann aber eher stehend betreiben.


----------



## Pasta319 (30. Juni 2017)

Ist dann wahrscheinlich auch OC drin?


----------



## Pasta319 (4. Juli 2017)

Welche Pumpe braucht man da eigentlich? 
Ich hätte gerne die Magicool DCP450 aber ich glaube die hat da etwas wenig Leistung für oder? 

Wäre halt für mich eine gute Lösung, weil das AGB dabei ist und sie sehr günstig und leise ist.

Falls sie zu schwach ist gibt es ähnliche und/oder günstige alternativen?


----------



## Pelle0095 (4. Juli 2017)

Die Magicool DCP hat genug Leistung. Ein Radiator ist keine Durchflussbremse, es ist eigentlich egal wie viele Radis du da einbaust. Die Kühler sind die Bremsen, aber die Magicool Schaft das.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pasta319 (4. Juli 2017)

Das ist schon mal sehr gut. 
Gibt es theoretisch einen Temparatur Vorteil ßit anderen Pumpen?


----------



## iAcki (5. Juli 2017)

Pasta319 schrieb:


> Gibt es theoretisch einen Temparatur Vorteil ßit anderen Pumpen?



So pauschal kann man sagen, dass ab 50l/h die Fließgeschwindigkeit des Wassers keinen Einfluss mehr auf die Temperatur hat. Einzig die Radiatorenfläche und die Lüftergeschwindigkeit nehmen dann maßgeblich Einfluss auf die Temperatur.
Reihenfolge der Kühlblöcke, größe des AGBs oder Pumpe, Schlauchdurchmesser oder dicke des Radiators, alles "völlig" egal. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Pasta319 (5. Juli 2017)

Habe mir jetzt schon mal einen Warenkorb erstellt.  Hat aber noch alles Zeit weil ich erst gegen Ende des Jahres alles kaufen kann. 

Ein paar Fragen habe ich aber zum Thema Lüftersteuerung. 
Wenn ich alle 9 Lüfter habe würde ich die übers Mainboard steuern mit einem Splitter. 
Wäre zwar die günstigste Lösung aber mein Mainbaord (MSI Z170A Pro Gaming Carboon)  hat glaube ich keinen Temperatursensor. 
Über CPU/GPU Temperatur sollte man ja nicht steuern oder?  

Empfohlen wird ja immer: 
Aqua Computer aquaero 6 LT

Ist schon etwas teuer,  vor allem brauche ich noch mindestens 1m Lüfterverlängerungskabel. 
Ein Temperatursensor ist fürs Wasser ja auch nicht dabei. 

Was braucht man alles um den Aqua Computer aquaero 6 LT zu nutzen?


----------



## Thaurial (5. Juli 2017)

Pasta319 schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt schon mal einen Warenkorb erstellt.  Hat aber noch alles Zeit weil ich erst gegen Ende des Jahres alles kaufen kann.
> 
> Ein paar Fragen habe ich aber zum Thema Lüftersteuerung.
> Wenn ich alle 9 Lüfter habe würde ich die übers Mainboard steuern mit einem Splitter.
> ...



Du kannst auch den 5lt nehmen, der ist wtwas günstiger, hätte aber nur 1x PWM statt glaube ich 4x. Alternativ einfach per 3 Pin regeln, mache ich auch und hat mMn keinen Nachteil. Zudem gibt es auch sehr gute Radiatorlüfter wie z.b die Coolermaster Silencio, die teilweise ~5€ pro Stück kosten, allerdings sind das 120er, keine 140er. Also wenn mans günstig mag und mal die Markenbrille abnimmt.. Ich nutze die selbst und war vorher auch skeptisch..

Was brauch man für nen AQ5/6.. nichts.. Es geht eher darum, was erwartest du von ihm. Sinnvoll wäre ein Temp Sensor - inline zum messen der Wassertemperatur. Zudem ist ein Durchflußsensor praktisch, wenn auch nicht unbedingt nötig.. 

Ich würde mal sagen die Standardbelegung eines AQ5/6 ist

2-4 - Lüfterkanäle belegt
1-2 Tempsensoren
1 DFM

Mehr geht immer

zb 
- Led-Steuerung
- Pumpensteuerung via PWM
- ...


----------



## Pasta319 (5. Juli 2017)

Könnte man beim 5er 1x PWM mit einem Splitter für 9 nehmen?  
Dann würde der 6er für mich unnötig werden.


----------



## Thaurial (5. Juli 2017)

Pasta319 schrieb:


> Könnte man beim 5er 1x PWM mit einem Splitter für 9 nehmen?
> Dann würde der 6er für mich unnötig werden.



ja das geht. Aber wofür unbedingt pwm? Rein aus Interesse.


----------



## Pasta319 (5. Juli 2017)

Haben die Noctua F12 nicht PWM? 
Sonst wäre es mir persönlich egal.


----------



## SpatteL (5. Juli 2017)

Wenn du nur einen Kanal brauchst, wäre ein poweradjust 3 günstiger, hat aber auch kein PWM.


----------



## Pasta319 (5. Juli 2017)

Ich werde damit 9 mal die gleichen Lüfter steuern deswegen sollte das ja kein Problem sein.


----------



## Pasta319 (5. Juli 2017)

Diese Noctua werden doch immer empfohlen Radiatoren:
Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120x120x25mm 1500 U/min 22 dB(A) braun/beige - Gehäuselüfter 120mm - Hardware,

Sind halt PWM deswegen wäre es ja sinnvoll auch PWM nutzen zu können oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## v3nom (5. Juli 2017)

PWM kannst du auf fast beliebig viele Lüfter verteilen, ja.
Warum die NF-F12 in 120mm auf dem 420er Mora? Da gehören 140mm Lüfter drauf. Noch besser die passende Blende kaufen und 4x den 200mm Lüfter von Noctua nehmen.


----------



## Pasta319 (5. Juli 2017)

sry falscher link. 
Natürlich mit 140ern.


----------



## DARPA (5. Juli 2017)

Würde auch die Lösung mit 4x 200mm empfehlen. Ist unterm Strich günstiger und performanter. Bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Pasta319 (5. Juli 2017)

Was würde mich die Blende kosten?  

Die Frage ist halt was mehr Luft durch bringt und trotzdem leise ist. 

Ich kann gerade die Noctua 140mm nicht mehr finden?!  Welche wären das nochmal? 
Die 200mm sind soweit ich gehört habe neu erschienen oder?  
Welche wären das?

Habe gerade gesehen,  dass die Magicool DCP Pumpe zwingend ein 3 Pin Signal braucht. 
Ist das Signal zum steuern was man ja zum Beispiel mit dem Aquero 5 machen könnte oder muss einfach nur ein Signal vorhanden sein?


----------



## v3nom (5. Juli 2017)

Die Blende kostet 30€. 
Der 140er Noctua-Lüfter wäre der NF-A14.
Ich hatte vorher die 140er eLoops, welche auch zu den besten gehören. 4x 200mm waren leiser und kühlten besser!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pasta319 (5. Juli 2017)

Also diese Blende:
Watercool MO-RA3 420 Blende fur 180-230 mm Lufter | Blenden | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Und diese Lüfter:
Noctua NF-A20 PWM Lufter - 200mm

Wäre auf jeden Fall billiger. 
Danke 

Wie sieht es da mit den Drehzahlen aus?  
Gibt es einen Punkt wo sie laut sind bzw lauter werden? 
Manche Lüfter machen bei niedrigen RPM ja Geräusche.

Habe jetzt gesehen PWM ab 350-800.


----------



## v3nom (5. Juli 2017)

Ich versuch die 200er unter 600rpm zu lassen, da sind die nahzu unhörbar.

Ja, das sind die richtigen Teile. Die Noctua-Lüfter habe ich aus dem eBay-Shop von Noctua direkt.


----------



## Pelle0095 (5. Juli 2017)

Bei einem 420er MO-RA und nur einer Grafikarte (der R7 1700 ist ja nicht die Rede wert)
Braucht man auch nicht zwingend einen Aquaero, einfach auf 600RPM stellen und gut ist es.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pasta319 (5. Juli 2017)

Du meinst im Mainboard einfach einstellen?  
Wäre für mich gut vom Preis. 

Ich kann mir ja einfach mal einen Splitter holen und den Aquaero nach kaufen,  falls ich ihn doch brauche. 

Wenn 600 RPM Wirklich sehr leise wäre das OK.


----------



## Haarstrich (5. Juli 2017)

Pasta319 schrieb:


> Habe gerade gesehen,  dass die Magicool DCP Pumpe zwingend ein 3 Pin Signal braucht.
> Ist das Signal zum steuern was man ja zum Beispiel mit dem Aquero 5 machen könnte oder muss einfach nur ein Signal vorhanden sein?



Die Pumpe/AGB-Kombi wird über einen SATA-Stecker (2 Kabel) mit 12V versorgt. Der 3-Pin Anschluss hat nur ein Kabel, das Tachosignal zum Auslesen der rpm. Regeln kannst Du die Pumpe über so etwas:

5A 75W DC DC Step down Converter Spannungswandler mit LED Voltmeter  | eBay

oder Du krimpst den Stromanschluss auf den 3-Pin Stecker um und kannst dann über einen Lüfteranschluss, zB vom Aquaero, Spannung beziehen und regeln. Dabei unbedingt die Pinbelegung beachten.


----------



## Pasta319 (5. Juli 2017)

Ohne diese Sachen würde die Pumpe auf voller Leistung laufen?


----------



## Haarstrich (5. Juli 2017)

Ja, würde sie, mit 12V vom Netzteil über den SATA-Stecker.


----------



## Pasta319 (5. Juli 2017)

Hätte es einen negativen Effekt sie auf 12V laufen zu lassen?


----------



## Pelle0095 (5. Juli 2017)

Du kannst ja einen Tempsensor mit einbauen und wenn es dir nicht reicht einen Aquaero einfach ohne großen Aufwand dazu bauen.

Die Magicool DCP soll auf 12V schon sehr leise sein und muss nicht gedrosselt werden.
Bundymania hat dazu auf YouTube ein Video gemacht.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pasta319 (5. Juli 2017)

Haarstrich schrieb:


> Die Pumpe/AGB-Kombi wird über einen SATA-Stecker (2 Kabel) mit 12V versorgt. Der 3-Pin Anschluss hat nur ein Kabel, das Tachosignal zum Auslesen der rpm. Regeln kannst Du die Pumpe über so etwas:
> 
> 5A 75W DC DC Step down Converter Spannungswandler mit LED Voltmeter  | eBay



Wird wohl die einfachste bzw günstigste Lösung sein. 

Wie finde ich heraus,  wie viel V ich der Pumpe geben sollte?


----------



## Pasta319 (5. Juli 2017)

Welcher Temperatur Sensor ist zu empfehlen? 
Wo montiere ich den Sensor am besten?  Der Radiator ist leider zu weit weg.


----------



## Pelle0095 (5. Juli 2017)

Phobya oder Aquacomputer inlinesensor. 
Da wo er am besten hin passt, es ist eigentlich egal bei einem Sensor, die Wassertemperatur ist überall fast gleich und die Unterschiede vor und nach einem Kühler sind ehr vernachlässigbar.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pasta319 (5. Juli 2017)

Dieser hier zum Beispiel? 
Phobya Thermosensor In-Line 2x G1/4 Innengewinde | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Wie schließt man den Sensor an? 
Braucht man noch irgendwelche Anschlüsse?


----------



## razrone12 (6. Juli 2017)

Moras taugen soweit ich weiß nicht wirklich für den passiv Betrieb.. Würde einseitig 4x 180er Lüfter einsetzen damit reicht er locker für deine Komponenten.


----------



## Haarstrich (6. Juli 2017)

Pasta319 schrieb:


> Wird wohl die einfachste bzw günstigste Lösung sein.
> 
> Wie finde ich heraus,  wie viel V ich der Pumpe geben sollte?



Durch ausprobieren. Genug Durchfluss bei geringster Geräuschentwicklung.


----------



## Thaurial (6. Juli 2017)

Pasta319 schrieb:


> Dieser hier zum Beispiel?
> Phobya Thermosensor In-Line 2x G1/4 Innengewinde | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Wie schließt man den Sensor an?
> Braucht man noch irgendwelche Anschlüsse?



Nimm z.B. diesen Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 - black nickel | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

 - Nein dann kannst Du einfach an z.b einen Radiator bzw zwischen Radi und Fitting klemmen, oder irgendwoanders.




razrone12 schrieb:


> Moras taugen soweit ich weiß nicht wirklich für den passiv Betrieb.. Würde einseitig 4x 180er Lüfter einsetzen damit reicht er locker für deine Komponenten.




4x180? jetzt wo für die 420er Moras die  200er Noctuas raus sind gibt es quasi keine bessere Alternative.

4x180 ist zudem auch hauptsähclich für den 360er interessant.


----------



## Pasta319 (6. Juli 2017)

Wie mache ich das Auslass Ventil?  
Mit einem T Stück und was noch?  
Wenn es geht würde ich da gerne noch ein Stück Schlauch dran machen,  um das Wasser besser abzulassen. 

Muss man bei den Anschlüssen auf das Material achten oder passiert da soweit nichts,  wegen korrosion und so.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juli 2017)

Das kannst du machen wie du möchtest.

Bei mir habe ich ein T-Stück am Einlass der Pumpe dran und daran hatte ich früher ein Doppelgewinde Adapter dran um den Wasserhahn direkt dran verschrauben zu können.
Mit einem Stück Schlauch und Tülle habe ich dann immer direkt an den Wasserhahn zum ablassen angeschlossen.

Da ich da immer zum anschrauben schlecht dran kam, weil besonders auf dieser Seite auch meine ganzen Kabeln verliefen, habe ich einfach direkt ans T-Stück eine Anschlusstülle mit Schlauch angebracht und auf die andere Seite des Gehäuse geführt. Am ende des Schlauch habe ich dann mein Wasserhahn angebracht. Im Prinzip schraube ich jetzt immer noch zum Ablassen ein Stück Schlauch dran, aber ich komme jetzt zum aufschrauben besser dran.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pasta319 (6. Juli 2017)

Danke,  die erste Lösung ist für mich perfekt. 

Ist es eigentlich nötig bei der Magicool DCP 450 ein Shoggy Sandwich (oder wie das heißt)  zu verwenden?


----------



## razzor1984 (6. Juli 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab das so gelöst mit dem Ablass 

Du kannst statt dem shoggy auch normalen Schaumstoff nehmen, hatte ich jahre in verwendung bis er sich aufglöst hatte


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juli 2017)

Mit der Magicool DCP 450 habe ich jetzt keine Erfahrung, aber Pumpen habe in der Regel alle eine Vibration die aufs Gehäuse übertragen werden kann.
In diesem Sinn würde ich immer versuchen etwas zu entkoppeln, aber bei der Magicool DCP 450 handelt es sich um eine Pumpenkombination, mit einem Shoggy Sandwich wird sie bestimmt zur Seite weg kippen.
Würde daher dann lieber Schrauben mit Gummipuffer nehmen.


----------



## Pasta319 (6. Juli 2017)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich musste den Auslass erstmal suchen 

Ich würde das so ähnlich machen,  sprich auf der Strecke von der Pumpe bis zur Grafikkarte. 

Das mit dem Schaumstoff trifft sich sehr gut. 
Davon habe ich ohne Ende. 
Ich frage mich nur wie ich die Pumpe dann befestigen soll.


----------



## razzor1984 (6. Juli 2017)

Pasta319 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Schaumstoff trifft sich sehr gut.
> Davon habe ich ohne Ende.
> Ich frage mich nur wie ich die Pumpe dann befestigen soll.



Da du ja eine Agb-Pumpenkombi hast, musst du dir dann etwas basteln, dass es nicht kippt  - Sei kreativ 
So bin dann mal off - brauch mindestens 6 stunden schlaf


----------



## Pasta319 (7. Juli 2017)

So wie ich das jetzt sehe habt ihr beide einen Mora. 
Wie habt ihr den gereinigt?  
Ich stelle mir das echt schwierig vor bei so einem großen Kasten.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Juli 2017)

Bei mir habe ich oben einen Anschluss mit Schlauch drauf gemacht und am Schlauch ein Trichter drauf gesteckt.
Unten habe ich einfach offen gelassen und dann in der Dusche einfach warmes Wasser durch laufen lassen. Der Radiator war sauber, kam nichts besonderes raus.
Habe dann noch mit destilliertes Wasser nach gespült.

Bei der Pumpe müsste eine Halterung mit dabei sein und dann würde ich einfach solche Schrauben zum festmachen benutzen.
Alphacool Entkopplungsset Eheim/Hydor/Laing Aufsatz 4 Puffer | Pumpenentkopplung | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Unter der Pumpe kannst du ja Schaumstoff oder diesen Shoggy Sandwich darunter legen.

Vielleicht hat aber jemand anderes noch ein besseren Vorschlag zum festmachen der Pumpe.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Juli 2017)

ups... war ein versehen...


----------



## Haarstrich (7. Juli 2017)

Habe meine einfach mit den standard Haltern und zwei schmalen Streifen Moosgummi ans Gehäuse (Define S) geschraubt. Wenn dein Gehäuse kein Klapperkasten ist sollte das reichen.


----------



## Thaurial (7. Juli 2017)

Pasta319 schrieb:


> So wie ich das jetzt sehe habt ihr beide einen Mora.
> Wie habt ihr den gereinigt?
> Ich stelle mir das echt schwierig vor bei so einem großen Kasten.



In die Dusche gestellt, bei ebay für nen € nen Adapter für 3/8" auf 1/4" bestellt und mal paar minuten warmes wasser durchlaufen lassen. Da der mora extern steht, könnte es kaum einfacher sein ihn zu reinigen.. auch mal später - wobei die Notwendigkeit vermutlich nichtmal vorhanden ist.

zum Ablass, hab auch einen verbaut, aber durch die Schnelltrennerzum Mora ist der eigentlich unnütz. Ich öffne den Kreis idr unter der GPU ohne Ablasshahn. Bei abgetrenntem Mora kommt da eh nicht mehr viel raus.


----------



## Pasta319 (7. Juli 2017)

Wo würdet ihr die Pumpe im Silent Base 800 unterbringen?  
Ich kann mir soweit nur den Ort des Lüfters am Boden vorstellen. 

Die Frage ist ob ich die Schläuche in Richtung Tür führen muss und dann mit einem 90 grad Winkel nach oben zur GPU. 

Ich denke seitlich wäre zu wenig Platz wegen dem Netzteil. 

Wegen der Verschlauchung im Gehäuse würde es optisch am meisten sinn machen,  wenn ich Von der Pumpe/AGB zur Grafikkarte gehe,  dann Raus zum Mora,  wieder rein zur CPU und dann runter. 

Oder doch lieber GPU,  CPU und dann Mora und wieder rein?  

Im Prinzip ist es ja voll egal. 
Bei der ersten Methode mit dem Mora in der Mitte würde ich aber mehr Winkel brauchen. 
Habe gehört die sollen dem Durchfluss schaden?


----------



## D0pefish (14. Juli 2017)

Haarstrich schrieb:


> Muss aber ein enormes Gehäuse sein wenn ich einen Mora da oben mittig drauflege.



Wenn man nur 1.20m groß ist und seine Playstation gewohnt ist, sieht ein PC-Gehäuse natürlich erst einmal recht ungewöhnlich aus. Das gebe ich zu. 
Bei seitlicher Monatge wird das Gewicht und die Grundfläche vom Gehäuse sicher eher ein Problem darstellen aber der Mora kam ja auch nicht aus dem Replikator sprich, dann muss wohl ein sinnvolleres Gehäuse für eine Wasserkühlung her und nicht anders herum ein passenderer oder mehrere kleinere Radis. Wenn, dann konzeptioniert man das alles vorher theoretisch durch und DANN kauft man los aber hey... das Leben ist ein Handschuh. ^^  
Ich habe es 2009 so gemacht: Abstandshalter in die vorhandenen Gewinde (M5 oder so) und an die Amstandshalter widerum U-Eisen, was halt gerade gepasst hat. Die ersten Jahre hatte ich noch einen zusätzlichen Spacer aus Holz dazwischen. Liegen tut alles von alleine. Es muss nicht am Gehäuse verschraubt werden. Wozu auch? Erdbeben?
Jetzt steht der Radi (omg, omg! Herztod!) rechts und links mehrere centiMeter über. Das wird nach erfolgreich durchgeführten Wiederbelebungsmaßnahmen dankend angenommen, denn so ist es gewünscht und für (nahezu) passiven Einsatz das Beste neben einem gleichwertigen externen Dock, aber das wäre imho unsinnige Platzverschwendung!


----------



## Haarstrich (14. Juli 2017)

Jeder wie er mag. Aber das mit den 1.20 und der Playstation versteh ich nicht. Bin eher 1.70 und hab im meinem Leben noch nie eine Playstation besessen. PC baue ich seit ca. 25 Jahren und hab entsprechen viele Gehäuse gesehen/gehabt. Aber noch nie eins mit Hut.


----------

